# im not happy



## wynedot55 (Mar 23, 2009)

just got back from the dental surgens.going to go in mon morning at 9am to have the teeth pulled or cut out.i bout went through the roof when i foundout they want $1935 to get them out.so my pocketbook is hurting bigtime.will just write a check.


----------



## Thewife (Mar 23, 2009)

Told you they were evil!

They want to cause you mass pain, and make you pay them to do it!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 23, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Told you they were evil!
> 
> They want to cause you mass pain, and make you pay them to do it!


----------



## Kute Kitten (Mar 23, 2009)

Ouch on getting your teeth pulled or cut out! How many are you getting pulled?


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 23, 2009)

all 9 of my upper teeth.the reason i say pulled or cut out is because he will pull all he can.an cut out the 1s he cant pull.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Mar 23, 2009)

The most I've ever had pulled in a day was 2, it hurt! I can imagine the pain with 9 teeth in 1 day?


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 23, 2009)

i know ill prolly be down 3 days.an then ill slowly get back to my work.im not planning on doing any heavy lifting right off.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Mar 23, 2009)

It's a good thing that typing doesn't involve heavy lifting.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 23, 2009)

yes it sure is.im going to miss eating good food.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Mar 23, 2009)

yep. you are sure gonna miss tapioca pudding, ice cream, milkshakes.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 23, 2009)

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> yep. you are sure gonna miss tapioca pudding, ice cream, milkshakes.


ill only eat the ice cream.as i dont drink milk or milkshakes.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Mar 24, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> just got back from the dental surgens.going to go in mon morning at 9am to have the teeth pulled or cut out.i bout went through the roof when i foundout they want $1935 to get them out.so my pocketbook is hurting bigtime.will just write a check.


Just makes you want to do this   doesn't it?


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 24, 2009)

yes i told him he cost me a cow.an my dentist cost me a cow.so i have to come home from the sale empty


----------

